# What countries does the IBEW have jobs in?



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm applying for apprenticeship and I was curious about what countries, if any, besides US, Canada and I'm guessing Iraq have jobs for IBEW Inside Wiremen? I've spent some time working in foreign lands and it is a nice change of pace from time to time.
Thanks.
Ben


----------

